

Merging Unladen Swallow into CPython - elv
http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-3146/

======
martinp
I was hoping for some new information regarding when it will actually be
merged and released. This PEP is from March.

~~~
Raphael_Amiard
Also, the last commit on Unladen Swallow is from august. While it doesn't
necessarily means "dead project", it sounds awfully close to me.

~~~
curtis
You're not the only person that thinks that. See this post by John Nagle on
comp.lang.python:

[http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.python/msg/0c0a8da7...](http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.python/msg/0c0a8da7472283db)

------
pragmatic
What's the point of this submission?

~~~
mcantor
To disseminate some novel information to programmers who are interested in
this sort of thing.

